# Miracle Detail and 3m



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this a repost?

I know pauls been working tirelessly with 3m and is now on their website.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

/What/ a sh1t picture of him, or anyone for that matter!



>


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Autosmart wax in that draw !


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i give this thread 2 days before its gets closed or a warning placed for unreasonable comments.

side note, good to see some new affordable stuff out, and backed by a respectable detailer.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep clocked the AS wax and the Collinite 476S 

Nice bit of self promotion for Swissvax as well as some decent mentions for Zaino & R222!

S


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I call it Aladdins cave and its tradition that Paul throws me something and says oi try that! when i leave


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

3m leather and vinyl restorer,



> not particularly a product i would use myslef, but errr lets give it a whirl and see whats its like


great sales pitch...


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

He only used I think 2 or 3 of the products in the range. At least pretend to use the stuff, surely? I'd not be happy if I was the head of that advertising campaign haha!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

All i can say is hats off to the Paul for getting to where he is. I bet every other detailer would love to be there.

It aint ever going to be easy to earn that kind of reputation and dedication and marketing has got him there.

Well Done:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

June 2010
THE BLUE CHIP AND THE BLOGGER

Global company uses social networking to find biggest fan

A billion dollar global corporation has developed a unique partnership with an avid fan it found via social networking. 3M, the global diversified technology company, which is famous in the automotive trade for its professional products, found a fan blogging about its products online only to discover he was actually reputed to be the world’s finest car cleaner, who can charge more than £5,000 for his services.

Paul Dalton started out washing cars as a hobby when he was a child before becoming a car cleaner in a dealership and then starting his own car detailing business, Miracle Detail, at the age of 27. Today, he has built a unique business, cleaning some of the most expensive cars in the world. However, thanks to a chance online encounter, Paul is on a mission to help 3M Car Care launch previously trade only processes and products for general consumers after his blogs sparked increasing demand.

Matt Bailey from 3M explains: “This partnership reflects a growing trend as businesses look to online blogs and forums to get real feedback about what customers want and use it to drive company strategy. Just by Googling our product names we found a whole online community who were helping each other with advice about how to get the best showroom finish on their cars.

“We noticed Paul blogging about our products which are no secret to the trade as the vast majority of professional car repair bodyshops worldwide have been using 3M products to prepare and finish vehicles for years. However, so many car enthusiasts were asking where they could get them from that we decided to work with him to launch a range that consumers could buy online for use at home.”

Paul Dalton has developed a series of step-by-step guides which are freely available on the 3M showing car owners how to achieve a showroom finish using a few simple products.

Paul Dalton explains: “I really want to reignite that feeling of British pride in our vehicles. Cleaning and caring for our cars used to be part of our culture. Like many people, I remember helping my parents to wash the car as a child but all too often now people are looking for that quick fix from their local hand or automated car wash, which isn’t always the best option for the long-term care of car bodywork. I worry that we’ll have a generation who’ve never taken the care to wash their car properly, despite car ownership being a significant household investment and, in some cases, just wouldn’t know where to start!”

Matt Bailey from 3M concludes: “If you’ve got a million pound car, then I guess £5,000 might seem a reasonable price to pay to get it properly cleaned and prepared - but that isn’t the case for most people. We wanted to make the kind of showroom finish you see from professional car detailers accessible to consumers so decided to make a range of products available for them to buy online. We hope that the combination of Paul’s passion, expertise and skills alongside 3M’s technical capability, reputation and heritage will be a great way to get people involved in caring for their cars again.”

The new 3M Car Care retail range includes 3M Car Wash Soap, 3M Quick Wax, 3M Performance Finish Synthetic Wax, 3M Microfiber Detail Cloth, 3M Glass Cleaner, 3M Scratch Remover, 3M Tyre Restorer , 3M Leather and Vinyl Restorer and 3M Wheel and Tyre Cleaner.

To find out more or view Paul Dalton’s step by step car cleaning guides including washing and drying, waxing, wheels and tyres and interiors and glass


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I must admit though from the new range of 3M products the only thing i liked was the foam glass cleaner. Duragloss wins hands down


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Like the shampoo. There Mf are prety stnadard. Prefer the meguiars mf if i`m being honest.

Might give the scratch remover and maybe the spray wax a go, but thats probably the pick of the consumer range.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The polish or scratch remover as they call it is quite good. I also think the shampoo is good too, not my favourite, but worth a shout. PD wasn't that complementary on the leather though, I can't say I'm sold on it.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> /What/ a sh1t picture of him, or anyone for that matter!


Looks like he's got a cold :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> June 2010
> THE BLUE CHIP AND THE BLOGGER
> 
> Global company uses social networking to find biggest fan
> ...


I wondered where this thread was heading. It seems like a peice of advertising if I'm honest. As Miracle detail doesn't pay to be a supporter I'll be surprised if this isn't pulled. 
Some of the above quote I also find very hard to believe and this line (I worry that we'll have a generation who've never taken the care to wash their car properly) made me want to put my fingers down my throat. DW has ensured that there are more people who know how to look after their cars than there ever was.


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

Those Kwazar bottles look good, pretty pricey though.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I didn't find it easy to locate anything - I tried the all of the 3M website URLs I already knew and then ended up doing a search on [3m website for 'Dalton' before I found a link in the news section 
What I don't understand, given the fact that they bought Meguiar's, is why nobody at either 3M or Meguiar's knew anything about detailers using 3M products until somebody at 3M found posts using Google. It Doesn't show the employees in a good light. Unless it's a lie, which doesn't show the employees in a good light 

I also see these products as being positioned directly against Meguiar's (among others) and do wonder if they are mainly going to see people switching from Meguiar's to 3M, taking sales from themselves rather than from some other more 'boutique' brands. 

As to the comments about the photograph, it is very possibly the worst advertising photograph I have ever seen. This is not a criticism of the subject, but rather of the photographer and marketing people who allowed the use of such an awful photograph. In fact, I have felt for quite some time that the marketing has been nowhere near as good as it was some years ago when we first started hearing about Miracle Detail. 

Steve O.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I think he has been tied with 3m for a good few months now so the blog thing is a load of tosh, just a story imo.....unless its taken them 6 months to agree on any sort of marketing effect for both parties....good luck to him and all that he does but there are detailers out there and on here that are probably just as good, its his gall and nerve to take marketing to the next level to get where he is.........

lets just say a supporter of DW had thousands to spend on a campaign video to be produced by pro's, undoubtedly they could well find themselves in the same position as him....having said that maybe some on here are but dont like to shout about the way some others do....


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

SteveOC said:


> the marketing has been nowhere near as good as it was some years ago when we first started hearing about Miracle Detail.


There's a reason for that, and some of the seasoned DW'ers will know it 

S


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not really sold on the videos and i feel he could have made more of it, but its a good look to be tied in to such a big company and have them sing your praises, if i got half a chance of that id take it.



phobia said:


> I think he has been tied with 3m for a good few months now so the blog thing is a load of tosh, just a story imo.....unless its taken them 6 months to agree on any sort of marketing effect for both parties....good luck to him and all that he does but there are detailers out there and on here that are probably just as good, its his gall and nerve to take marketing to the next level to get where he is.........
> 
> lets just say a supporter of DW had thousands to spend on a campaign video to be produced by pro's, undoubtedly they could well find themselves in the same position as him....having said that maybe some on here are but dont like to shout about the way some others do....


Not true mate, you can have 20K plus in your pocket and the greatest video in the world but it still wont buy you PR like he had back in the day, that type of stuff takes original thinking and some serious contacts.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

james b said:


> Not true mate, you can have 20K plus in your pocket and the greatest video in the world but it still wont buy you PR like he had back in the day, that type of stuff takes original thinking and some serious contacts.


Oooh; it's that name again


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Chaps please!

I can confirm that this thread may indeed be considered advertising for Paul but unpaid advertising it isn't if you get my drift!


this post may make no sense to those who could not read the posts I have just deleted


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

correct, it dosnt make any sense, can somebody please explain.. cheers.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

^

Erm, no? Not a good idea when a mod's just deleted a load of posts is it!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

il explain:

A man cleaned a car, someone videoed him, now its on the 3M site........ Happy hunting.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

james b said:


> Not really sold on the videos and i feel he could have made more of it, but its a good look to be tied in to such a big company and have them sing your praises, if i got half a chance of that id take it.
> 
> Not true mate, you can have 20K plus in your pocket and the greatest video in the world but it still wont buy you PR like he had back in the day, that type of stuff takes original thinking and some serious contacts.


Yep, and some big balls to do the tv work, not many could do it; talk about it yes, but to actually have a tv camera and lights pointed at you im sure is difficult. Im still not sure where he got his knowledge of products and techniques, at a time when this site was just a group of mainly hobbyists. He must have spent hours on american detailing sitesand had a head start on everybody.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

james b said:


> il explain:
> 
> A man cleaned a car, someone videoed him, now its on the 3M site........ Happy hunting.


was he a bad man?:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

SBerlyn said:


> ^
> 
> Erm, no? Not a good idea when a mod's just deleted a load of posts is it!


quite right mate. just a bit confused thats all, as i havnt a clue to whats gone on in the past. (plus im very nosey!!):thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guys 

Many thanks for all the comments! 

Kind regards 
Paul Dalton 
Miracle Detail


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello, good vids Paul.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

woodym3 said:


> was he a bad man?:thumb:


He quite possibly wasent :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome back to DW paul, looking forward to some write up's


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> welcome back to DW paul, looking forward to some write up's


Thanks Kev,

Here's a sneak preview of what I've been working on lately...

One wrecked Rolls Royce Phantom with only 28,000 miles on the clock..






Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

woooooah, hes back  didnt think that was ever going to happen 

i hope all the bridges have been repaired, and you enjoy staying


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was never around when Paul used to be around so I know nothing of what went on but his reputation preceeds him, and as such it's good that he's here posting.

He's at a place that every pro on here would want to be at regardless of whether they admit it or not. The 3M thing - well good on him, albeit the consumer range isn't very positive but hey ho maybe 3M are just looking at the association factor here.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mr Dalton does put himself about abit:

http://www.makitauk.com/index.php?page=21&act=newsitem&id=89


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Mr Dalton does put himself about abit:
> 
> http://www.makitauk.com/index.php?page=21&act=newsitem&id=89


Nice bit of applying Royale with a rotary :/

S


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:S if the polisher runs too fast it can thin the wax

i think makita have twisted his words slightly....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Got any more cobwebs in the cupboard you'd like to share Paul?

Does his endorsements work?

Well I bought the 3M shampoo on his endorsement and was quite happy. I'm looking into buying an orbital/DA (hence the googling of Makita and the photo popped up), and it's reassuring to know a pro uses it. This and the fact it is highly rated by others on here has put it towards the top of my list of options.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

^ ^ That Makita which Paul is using is a rotary 

S


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

SBerlyn said:


> ^ ^ That Makita which Paul is using is a rotary
> 
> S


But now I use a festool shinex, mini festool polisher and the 3m polisher along with 3m and Mirka orbital sanders.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the shinex is a great tool - if a little noisy :lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

So how does the 3m compare to the Makita?

I was interested in the 3m but read it felt a bit flimsy?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> But now I use a festool shinex, mini festool polisher and the 3m polisher along with 3m and Mirka orbital sanders.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> ...


Paul my comment was aimed at Blazebro who said he was looking for an orbital machine and was pleased to see you using the Makita, I was saying they aren't the same thing 

S


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> But now I use a festool shinex, mini festool polisher and the 3m polisher along with 3m and Mirka orbital sanders.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> ...


Paul are there any UK suppliers of the 3M sanders?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

james b said:


> Paul are there any UK suppliers of the 3M sanders?


Good point I'll find out tomorrow! :buffer:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

What are your thoughts on the 3M polisher Paul?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> What are your thoughts on the 3M polisher Paul?


It's pretty good, although I'm going to get 3M to give me some ear defenders before I use it again!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

SBerlyn said:


> Paul my comment was aimed at Blazebro who said he was looking for an orbital machine and was pleased to see you using the Makita, I was saying they aren't the same thing
> 
> S


Lol I know, but I thought I'd fill you in with what I'm using at the moment ! :buffer:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Lol I know, but I thought I'd fill you in with what I'm using at the moment ! :buffer:


Cool cool 

btw thanks for the facebook accept :wave:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

*glad to have paul back..:thumb:*


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Long been a fan of your work Paul, looking forward to some write ups!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Welcome back Paul, a privilege to "know" you. Your piece on 5th gear inspired me into detailing


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

m0bov said:


> Welcome back Paul, a privilege to "know" you. Your piece on 5th gear inspired me into detailing


Thanks m0bov! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Back Paul and what a comeback :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Racer said:


> Welcome Back Paul and what a comeback :thumb:


Thanks Racer!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome :wave:

Wild defects in the Rolls video :O


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

its been a while welcome back , all this 3m stuff mate , think they would of given you a sun gun lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

don't think I was on here when you was Paul. if I was, I was a rare poster. Nice to see you back on board :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

scottgm said:


> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Wild defects in the Rolls video :O


Hi scottgm :wave:

Rolls has been in the wars! To many hand/automated car washes, plus the driver had been removing bird stains with a brillo pad! :doublesho

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Paul

Good to see you back on here mate :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> its been a while welcome back , all this 3m stuff mate , think they would of given you a sun gun lol


Hi Peter, :wave:

They did, but after the videos! Lol

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> don't think I was on here when you was Paul. if I was, I was a rare poster. Nice to see you back on board :thumb:


Thanks mat! :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Good to see you back on here mate :thumb:


hi Showshine,
:wave:

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Paul as with a few others on here I wasn't around when you were first on board but welcome back


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

So Paul, when are you hosting a DW day at your Unit?? (well, it was only a matter of time before some tries to stitch Paul up lol!)


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

m0bov said:


> So Paul, when are you hosting a DW day at your Unit?? (well, it was only a matter of time before some tries to stitch Paul up lol!)


Lol, my thoughts exactly...well we have enough room down here to have every single member here...!! Could well be the biggest detailing meet ever! Would be a good day out. Let me give it some thought.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I've never been to a DW meet but from what I've read, the catering side is the most important...oh and a car and bottle of tcut and you have a meet!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

m0bov said:


> I've never been to a DW meet but from what I've read, the catering side is the most important...oh and a car and bottle of tcut and you have a meet!


Without T-cut I don't think Pauls work would be as good as it is 
Welcome back Paul! A detailing day at Miracle would be awesome! :buffer:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Hi scottgm :wave:
> 
> Rolls has been in the wars! To many hand/automated car washes, plus the driver had been removing bird stains with a brillo pad! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Owch!

Bird bombs can be nasty but no need for a brillo pad!

Looking forward to the finished result.

Scott.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of the damage a brillo pad can have!!

Close up of the damage:









Before pic of rear quarter panel:









And a 50/50 shot:









Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very impressive Paul:thumb: I love 50/50's like that and they don't get much better than on a Black car.

Never ceases to amaze me how many people remove stuff from paint with brillo pads


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Great 50/50 there Paul.

That car was in terrible condition


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well I wasn't on here last time Paul was by all accounts, but it's good to see that he is now - as mentioned already, you were a big reason I too started to take "proper" care of my cars, and as a result I can now blame you for the inevitable OCD that has followed!:lol:

Look forward to some write ups, and the "Miracle/DW Day" would be one hell of an event, it really needs to be looked at IMO :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice to see you on DW Mr D. 

Seen some of your work on another forum, allways a great finish. The 599 in Hong Kong was a good read:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there. I'd like to mention my thoughts. I've always admired your work Paul and couldn't understand why people were so bitter towards yourself (always 2 sides to a story). Good on you for doing so well and getting backed by some of the best names in car care. At the end of the day its everyman for themselfs and you have to look after number one. Although money would have been some part of it I KNOW by the way you come across that your firstly in the game for pure love to bring some of the most exotic cars back to former glory, and treat every car as your own.
Good to see you back.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Its a national tradgedy who ever it was that was allowed to touch that Roller. They come out of the factory with a 'Piano' finish, 28,000 miles later and that one looks like it's been used as a taxi in Baghdad.

Shocking


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great to see Paul on here. Watching his video on Fifth Gear is the main reason why I started detailing. Thought it was amazing what he was doing and very rewarding. 

Would love him to do a teaching session with people, and then be able to get the products from him also. You pay for a place on a course with him (hopefully not too much $), and he teaches basics, you have a go and can ask for specific advice on specifics also. I would love to do something like that with someone of his calibre.

Thanks Paul.

Ben


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Great to see Paul on here. Watching his video on Fifth Gear is the main reason why I started detailing. Thought it was amazing what he was doing and very rewarding.
> 
> Would love him to do a teaching session with people, and then be able to get the products from him also. You pay for a place on a course with him (hopefully not too much $), and he teaches basics, you have a go and can ask for specific advice on specifics also. I would love to do something like that with someone of his calibre.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben.

Many thanks for your kind comments, its much appreciated!! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome back to DW Mr Dalton :thumb:


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome back, Marc's told me alot about you, infact in every other sentance about detailing lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Biggy said:


> Welcome back, Marc's told me alot about you, infact in every other sentance about detailing lol


See I told you fairy liquid was ok!!


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

works wonders!!


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

A sponge? why just out of interest? Is it ok if the paint is fairly clean or is there something else I should know?


----------

